# What is a Timeshare Estoppel Letter?



## TUGBrian (Jan 8, 2014)

Written a few years back, this article has been updated as we are only a week into January and ive gotten more than 20 emails asking about them.

guess that either means lots of folks are buying resale timeshares, or lots of folks are selling them and getting these questions from buyers!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_estoppel_letters.html


----------

